# End of the month juice...



## mildly.inked (24/2/16)

So this has been my first month vaping and whil it was not my intention to try quick the stinkies... I haven't had a smoke in 4 weeks now (5 weeks vaping)! Not bad for someone who was smoking 2 packs a day I reckon. 

Anyways, so it's the end of the month and all my lekker juice is finished and I'm left with some Oplus Watermelon which is tasting worse by the hour! I have to wait until tomorrow to order more but then the crappy part is I have to wait for delivery... SIGH!!!

I have had to stop myself from going out and buying another 30ml of something because it lasts me maybe 2 days so instead of that I want to take advantage of VM's awesome offer - but will have to wait for delivery still.

Right now, it sucks and I miss my smokes in all honesty, they tasted crap but it was a consistently crap taste I was used to lol. Just gotta get through a few more days somehow... maybe I can make a plan to get to Mike tomorrow and get some Berry Nade if I'm lucky.

For interests sake, this is what I bought my first month of Vaping (Juice wise):

2 bottles of Liqua Apple (first 2 bottles I bought, didn't know any better)
3 bottles of Oplus (second juice purchase, was still learning)
2 bottles NCV StrawB
1 bottle NCV Milked
1 bottle Sky Blue Belgium cream
1 bottle Craft vapour Melon on the Rocks
3 bottles assorted Vape King brand
2 Bottles MMM - Berry Nade & Lime Party
and 1 bottle of Debbie Does Donuts

Total ML of 450!! - So yeah, I NEED that special of VM and I NEED to start experimenting with some DIY I reckon!

The point of my post: My month end juice SUUUUUCKS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## hands (24/2/16)

Some people take to vaping like a duck to water. Well done on kicking the stinkies. Been in your situation and with better planning and more experimentation you would soon have a stockpile of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (24/2/16)

hands said:


> Some people take to vaping like a duck to water. Well done on kicking the stinkies. Been in your situation and with better planning and more experimentation you would soon have a stockpile of juice.



Hey thanks man, I think it helped that I didn't go out to try and quit so it just kind of happened on it's own in a sense.

I don't regret how much Juice I bought or how much I spent on hardware as it was all a learning phase and getting to understand the whole vaping scene. I have already planned my juice orders (now that I know what I like and what I don't like) and will spend less but end up with more juice so this coming month should be a lot better than the one that just passed - and hopefully I wont be sitting here at the end of next month with no decent juice to vape on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> So this has been my first month vaping and whil it was not my intention to try quick the stinkies... I haven't had a smoke in 4 weeks now (5 weeks vaping)! Not bad for someone who was smoking 2 packs a day I reckon.
> 
> Anyways, so it's the end of the month and all my lekker juice is finished and I'm left with some Oplus Watermelon which is tasting worse by the hour! I have to wait until tomorrow to order more but then the crappy part is I have to wait for delivery... SIGH!!!
> 
> ...



Hi @mildly.inked 

If you don't mind me asking... Is that one months worth of juice for you? If so, I think you need to start at looking at ways to cut down on your juice consumption. Not trying to sound like a parent here but that is a tad heavy. Maybe look at a more economical Atty and even upping your nicotine level. 
It's very normal to Vape a lot more when 1st starting as you need to give your body enough nicotine to get over the cravings but once you're over that stage you would normally start looking at cutting down. 
I needed 24mg juice back in the day to get me off the stinkies but back then, devices weren't that efficient. 
Congrats on making it this far, pls don't go back to the stinkies! Hope you come right, shout if you need help that's what we are here for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/16)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @mildly.inked
> 
> If you don't mind me asking... Is that one months worth of juice for you? If so, I think you need to start at looking at ways to cut down on your juice consumption. Not trying to sound like a parent here but that is a tad heavy. Maybe look at a more economical Atty and even upping your nicotine level.
> It's very normal to Vape a lot more when 1st starting as you need to give your body enough nicotine to get over the cravings but once you're over that stage you would normally start looking at cutting down.
> ...


That is like 15 ml of juice per day, which is not that heavy? But, yes, if you want to vape less @mildly.inked, upping the nic might be a good idea.


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

15ml Juice is not that bad, but sheesh the wallet suffers along with the CUD budget for non-vape related stuff - I remember my first month of big mod and juice atty, I was on beans and toast the second week of the month, the last week i was on toast only. I made the choice vaping > food > drink. This was all because I did not plan for my big mod and atty to be so heavy on the joose, now meh its okay.

Dude have you tried: 
1) Hardwicks - Smackaroon 
2) Hazeworks - Scream 
give that stuff a shot, you will not regret it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (25/2/16)

Have cut down on liquid consumption recently, was doing 15ml-20ml per day, by digging out an old E-Leaf airtank and running 1.5ohm coils at around 12,5 watts. MTL only with 18mg nic which I run from first vape in morning until mid afternoon and then switch to STM with 0.5ohm coil DTL. Certainly cuts down on liquid and am actually enjoying MTL again. Works for me, but obviously very subjective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

DIY'ing juice sorts this out nicely.

Because I always have quite a few bottles of DIY going, then some steeping, I am able to savour the really good stuff - good local commercial juice.

I have been sipping away slowly on 3 different good local bottles of juice most of of the month - 2 x 30mls bottles and 1 x 50mls. But the bulk of my juice is DIY, so I don't need to be sparing with it.

So I would recommend to anyone on a budget, even if you just to get a few decent DIY recipes going... so you never stuck with crap 

You also appreciate the "good stuff" more, I find.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (25/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> 1 bottle Sky Blue Belgium cream



Do you mean Bavarian cream .... I got a little excited there went looking for a new liquid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mildly.inked (25/2/16)

Hey thanks for the replies guys! 

To be honest it did feel like a LOT of juice to be going through but I put it down to two things:
First I think is the fact that it's all new and there is just soooooo much to taste, explore and enjoy so I have been buying something of everything in my quest to find my perfect juice (which, so far I cannot get enough of MMM's Berry Nade, Dragon Juice and Lime Party!). It turns out I am not that into desert type vapes which is what I really wanted to like/want most hahaha.
Secondly... I don't ever do MTL but always DTL with lots of airflow and I enjoy the vape to be on the warmish side so higher watts are generally how I seem to vape. 

I have just scored a Velocity Dripper with some Kanthal Clapton wire and cotton from a super helpful friend to start experimenting with so we shall see how that goes - really keen to try my hand at some builds!



NewOobY said:


> Dude have you tried:
> 1) Hardwicks - Smackaroon
> 2) Hazeworks - Scream
> give that stuff a shot, you will not regret it.



I have tried the Smackaroon which I enjoyed and have read about Scream, definitely on my list!
I must admit though, I also tried the DDD but really didn't like it, I know it's very popular and I seem to be the only one lol - but everyone's taste is different of course and tahts why it's so cool to have so many flavours to choose from.



Andre said:


> That is like 15 ml of juice per day, which is not that heavy? But, yes, if you want to vape less @mildly.inked, upping the nic might be a good idea.



I know it's maybe more than what I _could_ vape if I up'd the nic and maybe used a different tank and MTL but right now I'm just enjoying it way to much lol, on Juice alone I still spent less than I would have on smokes (only slightly less but less). This month I have already bought a total of 485ml so I'm sorted for the month (and then some!) and it's cost me roughly R500 less than what I spent monthly on cigarettes. Next month I will spend even less than this month saving even more so I'm quite happy with that 



BuzzGlo said:


> Do you mean Bavarian cream .... I got a little excited there went looking for a new liquid



Lol sorry man, you are correct it's Bavarian cream... no idea why I typed Belgium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (25/2/16)

Crises oke, I feel bad when I vape 5ml a day, My norm is 3.5ml a day. Guess its all good if your enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/16)

15 ml a day seems to be quite average: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-much-do-you-vape-on-average.t12505/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (25/2/16)

Thanks for the link @Andre, very interesting to see the variances and that I'm at least not doing 30ml per day lol. 

The thing is, I'm ok with it as long as I am enjoying it and as long as it's costing me less than cigarettes were - although technically 2 packs a day is R60p/day which is about the same price as 15mlp/day BUT I spent slightly less on juice than I would have on smokes during Feb so I most likely have days when I only go through about 10ml I reckon.

And at the end of the day, vaping is just sooooo much better and more enjoyable than smoking anyway so even though it cost me more with the hardware and coils than just smoking would have I am still happy with the switch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (26/2/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Hey thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> To be honest it did feel like a LOT of juice to be going through but I put it down to two things:
> First I think is the fact that it's all new and there is just soooooo much to taste, explore and enjoy so I have been buying something of everything in my quest to find my perfect juice (which, so far I cannot get enough of MMM's Berry Nade, Dragon Juice and Lime Party!). It turns out I am not that into desert type vapes which is what I really wanted to like/want most hahaha.
> ...


dude I hear you I too tried DDD, but granted it was only one toke of it. Therefore I think I need to give it a better shot i.e. buy a bottle fill my tank and at least give it a tank before I really make a decision, because as you say it is very popular. I am however very happy that we are in the park of "you guys are heathens for not liking DDD", I was probably also put in that park for Lemon Creams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

